
The Facebook Defectors Turning Trump’s Strategy Against Him - prostoalex
https://www.wired.com/story/acronym-facebook-defectors-turn-trump-playbook-against-him/
======
rvz
This just tells me that a landslide of some sort is coming over the
horizion...

